# Pleasantly surprised



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

What's up everyone,

I just wanted to share a few initial impressions of the P99RS. I had it put in yesterday and have had some time to do some listening. My old head unit was a Premier P880PRS which I had for a couple of years, good looking deck with the SQ to match.

I have to say that I'm impressed with P99. Not just with it's elegant black plexi glass face but with it's ability to reproduce a very high degree of SQ. Initial set up seemed like a breeze. (THANKS JT:thumbsup A few crossover adjustments and I could almost instantly hear a better sound. I was not floored or astounded but definitely pleased. The first thing I noticed was a much wider stage with more definition. Like other people have mentioned I believe it has something to do with the quality of components in the P99 it's definitely noticeable. 

In my case it wasn't a night and day difference from my old P880, more like a night and early morning. For anyone that has a P800 or P880 that might be on the fence about getting one I doubt you'd be disappointed. IMO it's an all around better HU with a lot more tuning capabilities that doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

definitely a nice headunit for sure


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I liked the p99 very much. which speakers are you running


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm running a Morel Supremo 2 way set. Man I'm really loving this head unit.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrat on your P99!
Are you still running passive on Supremo 2 way? If yes, you should give active a try again because the P99 got 24-bit dedicated DACs on each of the 4 seperate channels. I think that should yield some improvement.



Shocks said:


> I'm running a Morel Supremo 2 way set. Man I'm really loving this head unit.


----------



## gus1111 (Apr 17, 2009)

The P99 is the best SQ head unit to beat right now!!!
Industry vets are using it and they love it!!!
Simple, elegant, with high SQ sound to boot...
Only negative is the 4 figure price tag...
Does anyone know the best source/price to get one?
I have been looking around but no luck. The only place I found it was at Crutchfield at full list price!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think DAT had mentioned he might be getting a few in the near future. Might try shooting him a pm


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

duckymcse said:


> Congrat on your P99!
> Are you still running passive on Supremo 2 way? If yes, you should give active a try again because the P99 got 24-bit dedicated DACs on each of the 4 seperate channels. I think that should yield some improvement.


No I'm running them active. I'm using the dedicated DACs and my Supremos have never sounded this good. It's almost like hearing my favorite music for the first time, this deck is the real deal.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to hear you system again. Good job!



Shocks said:


> No I'm running them active. I'm using the dedicated DACs and my Supremos have never sounded this good. It's almost like hearing my favorite music for the first time, this deck is the real deal.


----------

